# Sad Morning



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

On my way to work I saw a very large buck laying beside of State Route 821 near Whipple in SE Ohio. Evidently the victim of an auto accident. He was in velvet and quite possibly a 140 class or better. Couldn't help but feel a little sad that such a magnificent creature would meet such an undignified end. On the other hand, I hope that noone was injured in the vehicle that hit him because he was huge.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

That is very sad and when I see things like that it makes me fill like not hunting at all. THere were 10-15 bucks hit last year within 10 miles from my house. Talk about depressing.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

traphunter said:


> That is very sad and when I see things like that it makes me fill like not hunting at all. THere were 10-15 bucks hit last year within 10 miles from my house. Talk about depressing.


That is precisely the reason you should hunt if nothing else.

Reduce the population and deer vs. vehicle accidents go down.


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

> That is very sad and when I see things like that it makes me fill like not hunting at all. THere were 10-15 bucks hit last year within 10 miles from my house. Talk about depressing.



Is this the same guy that thinks its a sin to keep a fish for the frying pan?  I'm totally confused on that philosophy.


If it wasn't for hunting season I would hate to think about the number of deer / car collisions.


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

There are a lot of car deer collisions in this area and seeing that big buck didn't make me not want to hunt, it just made me feel bad that a buck that big fell to a vehicle and not to one of my arrows. I agree, deer management is extremely important and I usually try to take a doe before I begin hunting bucks. Not only does managing the population decrease the number of accidents, it increases the health of the heard. Most experts feel that the buck to doe ratio needs to be as close to 1:1 as possible.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I can relate man...

Earlier this year I hit a 14 point with my Jeep. Biggest buck I have ever killed


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

> Is this the same guy that thinks its a sin to keep a fish for the frying pan?  I'm totally confused on that philosophy.
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for hunting season I would hate to think about the number of deer / car collisions.__________________


If I would have posted something like that It would have got yanked or I would have got some retarded PM warning ( wont mention names) from someone acting like their my grandpa.

I stayed away from posting on this site for a few months because of all the ignorance, and my fourth post from being back and wham look what happens.  Not a surprize at all.


Show me where I said it was a sin to keep fish and I promise I will never fish again. And even if I did say that ( which I didnt) what does this have to do with this post about a dead buck getting hit and it making me not want to hunt? MAybe you just should not have posted becasue your obviously bored. 

The reason it makes me temporarily feel like not hunting becasue of so many being killed in such a small area, by such means. It just the thought of such a beautiful creature meeting his maker in such an unnatural way. 

Just think of going to your favorite muskie hole only to find 15 huge muskies belly up woth slit gills becasue some bass fisherman didnt like them. I dont think you would feel like fishing the rest of the day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=10717&sort=1&cat=500&page=2

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=181&sort=1&cat=500&page=3


I guess Im going to hell then right? ummmmm no


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i personally would rather see all of those deer that are hit by cars be taken by hunters.that way the animal hasn't gone to waste.
that's what deer are for....eating!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

jeff,


I agree with you. If that many had to die then I would rather see them killed by hunters then laying in the ditch wasteing away.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I have a buddy who owns property that butts up with Rt. 70. A couple year ago he and his family was hunting a giant buck they kept seeing around their property. During gun season, my buddy got a great look at this buck while it laid on the side of the highway because it got hit by a car. 6x6 with double brow tines. All in all it was a beautiful 14 point that wasn't able to be to make it onto anybody's wall.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats a sad story fishstix. That would have made me sick.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,"gandpa" is just as confused as some others,with your "philosphy"  
on more than one occasion you've condemned others for legally harvesting fish,while showing of yourself doing the same.it matters not,what species or (legal)method.if you don't like it then in your eyes they're wrong,while you're right.
you posted in this thread that a roadkill deer makes you feel like giving up hunting.then you come back with this


> I would rather see them killed by hunters then laying in the ditch wasteing away.


 as was mentioned,if not for hunting,roadkills would be much more common.so it stands to reason that you'd be even more dedicated to helping prevent that by continuing to hunt rather than quitting  
with contradictory statements like that,maybe you should rethink your assessment of others' comments as "retarded" and "ignorant",and remember,40 years from now you may be a grandpa too,and deserve a little respect as such.but remember also,that by giving some,you will have a better chance of receiving some


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I can't believe you guys are arguing about this! I don't know really what was said about putting fish in a frying pan is a sin, but to me that is just an opinion. It won't keep me from keeping my fish and cooking them for dinner. I have no problems with people as long as they follow the guidelines set forth by the Division of Wildlife. I understand how traphunter feels. Last season, we found a beautiful 8-Point dead on our property on the first day of bowseason. The buck was a victim of crop damage permits. Seeing such a magnificant deer killed in this manner obviously made me alittle angry that the farmer would kill it for a crop damage permit rather than giving a hunter the opportunity to harvest it. But I understand that the farmer was protecting his way of life and that he killed the deer to preserve his crops, which would help put food on the table for his family. That day, I was a little sick to my stomach. Seeing something like that really does put a damper on your day. I remember not feeling like hunting the rest of that perticular day because this class of buck was what I was in the woods for in the first place. All in all, everyone has an opinion on everything. I would suggest not getting to wrapped up in each others thoughts. If you go about your hunting and fishing following the Division of Wildlife's guidelines and take all your game legally, then anything anyone says to you is null and void.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

misfit said:


> well,"gandpa" is just as confused as some others,with your "philosphy"
> on more than one occasion you've condemned others for legally harvesting fish,while showing of yourself doing the same.it matters not,what species or (legal)method.if you don't like it then in your eyes they're wrong,while you're right.
> you posted in this thread that a roadkill deer makes you feel like giving up hunting.then you come back with this as was mentioned,if not for hunting,roadkills would be much more common.so it stands to reason that you'd be even more dedicated to helping prevent that by continuing to hunt rather than quitting
> with contradictory statements like that,maybe you should rethink your assessment of others' comments as "retarded" and "ignorant",and remember,40 years from now you may be a grandpa too,and deserve a little respect as such.but remember also,that by giving some,you will have a better chance of receiving some


Dont worry Misfit, Your not the "grandpa" I was refering to. I dont think you have ever sent me a Pm. 

I may question people about why they keep so many fish and try to inform them about what they are really doing, but I dont ever condem them just for keeping fish. I try to incourage them to use selective harvest. I liek fresh fish just as much as the next guy but I know how to set my own limits, since the state wont set them for us.

As far as this roadkill thing goes, guys dig out your wedges from your butts!! Why in the heck are you all so literal about everything. Fishstix hit it on the head, this should have never turned into an argument. 

I never said I have or would quit hutning jsut because i see roadkill deer. If that was the case then I would be playing golf or maybe taking up some underwater basket weaving right now. I simply stated that seeing all those roadkills makes me feel sick, and temporarly makes me feel like not want to hunt. Its depressing to see the buck you have hunted all year laying dead along the road right in front of where you hunt. I PROMISE you guys I wont quit hunting forever just becasue I see a roadkill. There Does that make you feel any better?

As far as respect goes, if people want respected then they should have to earn it, and you CANT do that by typing to people over the internet. I am sure misfit that if you were to meet me in person I would be one of the most respectful young men you ever saw. and good looking. 


Im tired and my back hurts, I most be ageing.

I want to go fishing


----------

